# Does the Bayer Weed Killer Bottle empty?



## fuzzmanks (Oct 24, 2010)

I've never tried the Ready to Spray formula made by Bayer. But I did buy a bottle or two of some weed killer that is says to NOT use at the end of a hose. But i did anyway and found that the mixture was too thick to get by the screen of my hose-end sprayer. So in order to use up the product I just diluted the product 50/50 and doubled the setting on my hose-end sprayer to let more liquid flow out. That worked for me. So I'm just wondering if their mixture was too thick to come out of their own hose-end sprayer?? Good luck.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting, and thanks for the response.

I ended up just throwing the bottle out because there's no way to tell if it's gone or not. There's nothing that I could find if it sucks up the solution 'til it's empty, or if it mixes with the water. So, I could have just thrown out 30 bucks. It would be nice to have read it on the label as to what will happen, but nada.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Never used the Bayer one but all the other hose end sprayers empty the container as you go.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

wiz561 said:


> Hi!
> 
> A stupid question. I purchased Bayer Advanced Season Long Weed Control for Lawns in the "Ready to Spray" bottle that you connect to your hose. I was wondering if the bottle empties or if it will always have a liquid in it.
> 
> ...


The herbicide should siphon up and out of the bottle as you spray. That is the whole point. I've not used the Bayer brand of this herbicide, but I'm sure there must be some cap or plug that needs to be removed in order for this to take place.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the response.

I ended up throwing out the bottle because I wasn't sure if it would mix with water or just siphon out. Oh well, another 20 bucks well spent.

Thanks though for the response!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> So, I could have just thrown out 30 bucks.





> Oh well, another 20 bucks well spent.


Now which is it?

I pay 8$ for one of those things. Something is wrong here.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Now which is it?
> 
> I pay 8$ for one of those things. Something is wrong here.


Yeah, but you buy yours bulk at Home Depot... :wink:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Yeah, but you buy yours bulk at Home Depot...


*Well.....Menard's actually.* But I pay the same prices everyone else does less 2% at the end of the year if I spend more than $6000. a year there.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> *Well.....Menard's actually.* But I pay the same prices everyone else does less 2% at the end of the year if I spend more than $6000. a year there.


I actually buy 2,4d by the gallon at TSC. $19.99, I think - but one gallon of 2,4d Amine lasts me a couple years. If I bought it by the "hose end spray bottle from Bayer" I'd probably spend about $140 for the same amount of herbicide.


----------

